

FiveRuns "acquired" by Workthink, Inc. - adamhowell
http://fiveruns.com/

======
petercooper
Yeah, the scare quotes are well placed. I believe FiveRuns shut down half of
their services in the last year and had pretty much stopped updating their
corp blog for a year or so (except to announce service closures).

